

UK Police Raid Barbecue Because it was Listed as 'All-Night Event' on Facebook - onreact-com
http://www.fr33agents.com/299/uk-police-raid-barbecue-because-it-was-listed-as-all-night-event-on-facebook/

======
onreact-com
Don't use Facebook in case you're a birthday party barbecue terrorist.

